# Ruger Blackhawk  trigger....arggggghhhhh



## Dub (Jul 8, 2012)

Picked up a new Birdshead last week and I'm mad about the trigger.


I'm mad that my other guns don't have factory triggers this sweet!!!!!


.45LC









Amazing feel in this one.   Looking forward to a range session next week.


----------



## buddy48 (Jul 8, 2012)

She's a beauty! I love my super Blackhawk Bisley hunter!


----------



## Dub (Jul 8, 2012)

Those Bisley grips tame that .44remmag nicely!!!


----------



## 1022 (Jul 10, 2012)

what caliber is that birdshead?


----------



## buddy48 (Jul 10, 2012)

1022 said:


> what caliber is that birdshead?



Uummmmm......45 long colt. It says so right above the picture.


----------



## 1022 (Jul 10, 2012)

WELL   Slap me naked and hide my clothes...........................................


----------



## SASS249 (Jul 13, 2012)

Just for trivia fun: Why is it called a Birdshead?


----------



## doofus (Jul 14, 2012)

for the shape of the grip...colt used to make thier double action thunderers and lightenings like that...hides real good in a hi-ride holster.


----------



## SASS249 (Jul 14, 2012)

Yes but why birdshead?  Hint it has nothing to do with the shape of the grip looking like a birdshead


----------



## redlevel (Jul 19, 2012)

SASS249 said:


> Yes but why birdshead?  Hint it has nothing to do with the shape of the grip looking like a birdshead



Why, then?  

I have never seen any other grip design referred to as a Birdshead grip.  I believe the grip shape is exactly the reason it is called that.

Now, I also know about the old IJ "Owl's Head" revolvers.  They weren't called that because of the shape, but because of the owl's head logo that was molded into the grips of some of their revolvers.
http://www.tombstonegrips.com/mm5/m...Product_Code=Owl_med&Category_Code=Medallions


----------



## redlevel (Jul 19, 2012)

Dub said:


> Picked up a new Birdshead last week and I'm mad about the trigger.
> 
> 
> I'm mad that my other guns don't have factory triggers this sweet!!!!!
> ...



I did a "poor boy's trigger job" on my .45ACP Birdshead.
http://www.gunblast.com/Poorboy.htm

Have you had to replace the base-pin spring?  I have started doing this as a matter of course  with all my Ruger single actions.  I don't know why Ruger keeps sending guns out that jump the base pin out with standard pressure ammo.  A minor inconvenience, but still . . .


That is a really good looking revolver.  I love mine in .45ACP.  
I am curious to know how your range session went.   I bet your sights were almost right on elevation-wise, IF you used 250 grain or heavier bullets.  My gun was printing four to five inches low with 230 grain hardball.  I believe Ruger regulates the sights for the heavier bullets.  I used a couple of files to get mine shooting to POA.  I tried it with four different brands of 230grain Hardball.  It printed 4-5" low and about an inch left.  I opened up the right side of the rear notch just slightly to move POI to the right, but it took a good bit of filing to get it shooting to POA vertically.  When I got seven of nine shots on a 2" bull from 18 yards, I quit.
Before and after filing:









Birdshead Vaq with Lobo Threepersons style holster.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Jul 19, 2012)

I had an older birdshead model with ebony grips. Trigger was not sweet. I let it go in a trade. I have two .44 Mags and lov the power factor for Bear Backup gun, and versatility of .44 specials. My Ruger has Magnaport's Predator Package. Those folks really do a good trigger job!


----------



## SASS249 (Jul 19, 2012)

redlevel said:


> Why, then?
> 
> I have never seen any other grip design referred to as a Birdshead grip.  I believe the grip shape is exactly the reason it is called that.
> 
> ...




Story I have heard from several sources attributes the birdshead grip term to exactly the above.  Iver Johnson revolvers had a very similar grip and an owl's head was their logo that was impressed into the grip.  I have never found a reference to Colt or anyone else referring to birdshead grips until recent times.  May not be true but makes sense to me.

Sorry for the thread drift.  I'll shut up now.


----------



## GAR (Jul 20, 2012)

Another fix for the Ruger:

http://www.cylindersmith.com/triggerspring.html

Tom


----------

